# REAL of fake/copy LEICA??????



## thomweinstein (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey everyone, i recently purchased a Leica II.   Is there anybody that knows for sure the authenticity of this camera? Here is the serial numbers: Leica II, serial number No: 318538 with Summar 50mm lens, No: 449882

I read on some sites that copies even had copied the serial numbers to make it all even harder to know...

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c244/Thommyboy27/8040_1.jpg

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c244/Thommyboy27/Untitled-1.jpg

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c244/Thommyboy27/leicaII.jpg

Any help would be awesome! Thank you so much.

Thom


----------



## Battou (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks clean to me but with the size of the pics it's tough to say for sure.


----------



## thomweinstein (Dec 11, 2007)

hope this helps

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c244/Thommyboy27/81a9_1.jpg

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c244/Thommyboy27/8040_1-1.jpg

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c244/Thommyboy27/SSL12371.jpg

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c244/Thommyboy27/SSL12374.jpg

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c244/Thommyboy27/SSL12372.jpg

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c244/Thommyboy27/SSL12375.jpg

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c244/Thommyboy27/8040_1.jpg


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 11, 2007)

Ask here:

Leica User Forum


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks like an older camera with brassing and rounded edges, could be an old fake


----------



## usayit (Dec 13, 2007)

To me it looks to be a fake... viewfinder window looks wrong.  Top plate looks has that machined look...

There are tons of fakes coming out of Russia and Ukraine... thankfully most of them on ebay (that I've seen) are honest and will state so.

I'm no expert though...


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 13, 2007)

Have Mitica look at it.  He's a guru...


----------

